# Italy Serie A 10-11 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## danyy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Napoli will win, yeah odds are not the best but i think its sure one cuz its a team with a lota young players who are gifted,talented and just want to prove themselves...
Despite the huge interest in 2-3 of Napoli's players the club's manager and owners said they wont sell anyone no matter how much money they offer...
I think Napoli is going to be in the UEFA CL or at least at qualification zone...The club is ambitious so its no problem im going to bet this one for sure.
Catania are good at home but away i dont think so...


----------



## Laguna (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree completely with you. Napoli will win, I found 1.70 and will hammer it.
My choice was made before I read your review, so don't feel bad if I lose


----------



## danyy (Jan 8, 2009)

Laguna said:
			
		

> I agree completely with you. Napoli will win, I found 1.70 and will hammer it.
> My choice was made before I read your review, so don't feel bad if I lose


Dont worry i wont
i just write my mind


----------



## danyy (Jan 8, 2009)

Laguna said:
			
		

> I agree completely with you. Napoli will win, I found 1.70 and will hammer it.
> My choice was made before I read your review, so don't feel bad if I lose


Dont worry i wont
i just write my mind

I'm thinking about some surebets Juventus + Napoli + L'pool maybe cuz i have to recover some money lost..


----------

